# ◄◄ Official H2Oi 2011 MK1 TT GTG ►►



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

So lets make this official!!

*◄◄ Official H2Oi 2011 MK1 TT GTG ►►
5:00pm 
Saturday September 24th*

*location: 
Big Pecker's Bar & Grille 
7301 Coastal Highway, OCMD*






this would also be a great opportunity for a mk1 TT parts and beer swap, so bring some goodies along :beer:​


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

ok guys and gals.
lets get a confirmed list going and suggestions for a location. if you're bringing any tidbits sell/trade or looking for post a little list.

oh... and what beer you'll be bring for some brew trading  :beer:

i'll have lots of Steam Whistle and Mill Street brew on hand, all brewed here in Toronto


----------



## ryandoka10 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ill probably be in my bagged aviator grey tt. I will have a red forge turbo inlet pipe as well as stage 1 bfi motor mounts and dog bone mount all brand new parts for sale. 

Ill be staying at the clarion/marigot condos. 
:beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

cant wait for this!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

im in and will no longer be on the CCWs


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what are you gonna be on.. 

hopefully ill have my wheels on


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Like I said Jimmy I will be there. 
As far as beer I will have to see if I can find Reading Premium, which I think may only be sold in kegs, or last resort something from Victory which is semi local. 
Not sure where the best drinking location would be, but I can put my roof basket and cooler to good use now:thumbup:
Edit: They do so I'll have to track it down. Honestly I havent tied it yet:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lets start a roll call as well, so we can see the number of cars to expect. Please only put yourself down if you expect to show up...last years list of 30 something's cars turned out to be 8 lol. Eveyone knows how it works...copy the list add yourself and post. Only copy the most recent list.
1 Jimmy
2 Jaymo
3 James
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

1 Jimmy
2 Jaymo
3 James
4 Doug (No TT, I'll be rockin' an R32)
5
6
7
8
9
10


Friends of mine had a place they recommended we go to. I'll ask them now. I was told cheap crab cakes and good beer.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Friends of mine had a place they recommended we go to. I'll ask them now. I was told cheap crab cakes and good beer.



Well R32 is basically the same car so we will let it slide:laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Friends of mine had a place they recommended we go to. I'll ask them now. I was told cheap crab cakes and good beer.


cheap crab cakes and beer is good in my books :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Figured I would post this here. Veddy useful
GTG's 2011


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Google Maps

Big Peckers by 73rd street on the strip - apparently a few friends have been there and it's close to the bridge so it's central for everyone to get to. His exact words were "don't let the name fool you lol, it's a classy establishment"


Big Peckers bar & grille 
(410) 723-0690 
Ocean City 
7301 Coastal Hwy
Ocean City, MD 21842


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Google Maps
> 
> Big Peckers by 73rd street on the strip - apparently a few friends have been there and it's close to the bridge so it's central for everyone to get to. His exact words were "don't let the name fool you lol, it's a classy establishment"
> 
> ...


looks awesome...

unless anyone has any objections, i'll make this the official spot for the GTG... might even call them in advance for reservations and maybe to block off some spots for our TTs... mk1 TTs are a pretty small (or rather exclusive ) group so i'm sure it can be arranged.

let's get this list nailed down :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds goody me. I would have to say reservations would be a good idea. Then we can be in and seated right away. It's genius! Just one question...do they have those velvet rope things so we can block off the parking lot?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

it's official
*◄◄ Official H2Oi 2011 MK1 TT GTG ►►
5:00pm 
Saturday September 24th*

*location: 
Big Pecker's Bar & Grille 
7301 Coastal Highway, OCMD*​

TTs and Big Peckers.

Sounds like a great porn title :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol it does. We need moar TT's tho


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

1 Jimmy
2 Jaymo
3 James
4 Doug (No TT, I'll be rockin' an R32)
5 Steve
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

1.8tipgls said:


> 1 Jimmy
> 2 Jaymo
> 3 James
> 4 Doug (No TT, I'll be rockin' an R32)
> ...


moar!


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

maybe. do you guys know if there are any hotels that still have openings?? i waited to long to book a room :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bvgoosedd said:


> maybe. do you guys know if there are any hotels that still have openings?? i waited to long to book a room :banghead:


There are plenty. Just have to do some calling around.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll try to make it, no idea if I'm gonna have a car or not. I'll keep my eyes on this thread for the info.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> I'll try to make it, no idea if I'm gonna have a car or not. I'll keep my eyes on this thread for the info.


CA >MD ?

You're a trooper!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bvgoosedd said:


> maybe. do you guys know if there are any hotels that still have openings?? i waited to long to book a room :banghead:


castle in the sand still had rooms last i checked a coupel days ago, and it's a pretty happening place too :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

SoloGLI said:


> I'll try to make it, no idea if I'm gonna have a car or not. I'll keep my eyes on this thread for the info.


although i'd love to see your car in person, even if its not there and you're in OCMD you're obligated to show


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

trixx said:


> although i'd love to see your car in person, even if its not there and you're in OCMD you're obligated to show


Haha, well I guess someone might have to pick me up for this then. All I know is I'm staying on 67th in some condos. No idea where it is in relation to, well, anything, but when it gets closer, maybe I can swap cell #'s with someone and hitch a ride in another TT.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Haha, well I guess someone might have to pick me up for this then. All I know is I'm staying on 67th in some condos. No idea where it is in relation to, well, anything, but when it gets closer, maybe I can swap cell #'s with someone and hitch a ride in another TT.


I'm on 94th so I could pick you up on the way down.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

SoloGLI said:


> Haha, well I guess someone might have to pick me up for this then. All I know is I'm staying on 67th in some condos. No idea where it is in relation to, well, anything, but when it gets closer, maybe I can swap cell #'s with someone and hitch a ride in another TT.


the blocks along the main strip are very small... lol

you're on 67th and Big Peckers ia basically just south of 74th... you can stumble over in less than 5 minutes baked and drunk... 3 minutes if you're sober :laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> CA >MD ?
> 
> You're a trooper!


Haha I didn't mean with my car, that would be nuts. My buddy is bringing an extra car as a "Support/Luggage" car, and I might be able to use it, not sure yet.



PLAYED TT said:


> I'm on 94th so I could pick you up on the way down.


That would be awesome, wouldn't mind getting a ride in your car either.



trixx said:


> the blocks along the main strip are very small... lol
> 
> you're on 67th and Big Peckers ia basically just south of 74th... you can stumble over in less than 5 minutes baked and drunk... 3 minutes if you're sober :laugh:


Well I plan to bring plenty of my special medication from CA, so I'm sure I will be plenty of both, haha.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

more TTs because more TTs is gooder :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Because cool TT is cool. Moar plz!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Really people? Only 5? I know there are a lot of people in the TT world....come out and get to know everybody!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Really people? Only 5? I know there are a lot of people in the TT world....come out and get to know everybody!


bump for moar TTs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1 week bump


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm going to try and roll through, I've got a million things going on but will try and roll through with a Gengstout brew for trade :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GoshGengstout said:


> I'm going to try and roll through, I've got a million things going on but will try and roll through with a Gengstout brew for trade :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: :thumbup:


I hope you mean roll through and gang out for a while :thumbup:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh I'm in! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I hope you mean roll through and gang out for a while :thumbup:


Hang out lol. Stupid iPhone


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This time next week I'll be drunk on the strip:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

1 Jimmy
2 Jaymo
3 James
4 Doug (No TT, I'll be rockin' an R32)
5 Steve
6 Noah :beer:
7
8
9
10


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep em coming.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

B
u
m
p


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Tires on, oil changed, new plugs, CB tuned and ready to rock and roll. See all you guys down there!

:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Washed and sitting in the garage till Friday!


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

*only thing left is an oil change and filter!*

:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Did Greg's R32 clutch in literally 6 hours this past Friday night plus a lot of other goodies. Fastest time I've ever done an AWD 02M and we drank a 30 pack between the two of us.

It's Monday and I'm already pumped for this weekend!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Did Greg's R32 clutch in literally 6 hours this past Friday night plus a lot of other goodies. Fastest time I've ever done an AWD 02M and we drank a 30 pack between the two of us.
> 
> It's Monday and I'm already pumped for this weekend!


Clutch again?! Six hours is not too shabby at all.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug I sent you a text. Did you get it?


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be there in my bagged ALMS TT :thumbup: 

I'm looking for a turbo inlet pipe


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Clutch again?! Six hours is not too shabby at all.


He needed a slave cylinder. Now has the lightweight flywheel with a ClutchMasters FX300 something I believe. It's a full faced disc with kevlar pucks and a sprung hub- SO much nicer than my solid hub to the point that I'm going to buy a new clutch disc actually...

We need to talk control arm bushings this weekend!



PLAYED TT said:


> Doug I sent you a text. Did you get it?


Yep - sorry work is just nutty sometimes!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> We need to talk control arm bushings this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - sorry work is just nutty sometimes!


Agreed with both of these. 
Also are we bringing the beer warm or cold tithe gtg?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> He needed a slave cylinder. Now has the lightweight flywheel with a ClutchMasters FX300 something I believe. It's a full faced disc with kevlar pucks and a sprung hub- SO much nicer than my solid hub to the point that I'm going to buy a new clutch disc actually...
> 
> We need to talk control arm bushings this weekend!


Oh yea, he did not do that when doing the old flywheel replacement. The FX300 is a nice unit. 16lb flywheel?

As for bushings....You provide the beer, I be more than glad to entertain your bushing chat


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> As for bushings....You provide the beer, I be more than glad to entertain your bushing chat


He's not cheap:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> He's not cheap:laugh::laugh:



I do like my micro brews :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> I do like my micro brews :laugh:


As do I


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> As do I


:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> I do like my micro brews :laugh:


Last week I had a Slyfox Oktoberfest that was really good

I'll probably be bringing Greenport or Bluepoint from LI- just hope I have time to stop at one of the breweries.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

titi bump


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

leaving in less than 48 hours.. Played TT... you have a PM... :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> leaving in less than 48 hours.. Played TT... you have a PM... :thumbup:


Got it:thumbup:
Sent you a text in response.


----------



## 225BigTurbo (Jul 13, 2011)

Ill stop in


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

*should be heading to ocean city friday morning around 3am..*

Hopefully there will a decent turnout for the gtg! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

awesome to see more peeps posting... it's gonna be great to put faces to screen names and their cars :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So leaving Thurs @ 6pm from Mass....work priorities delayed my departure by six hours  Will be in north Jersey around 9pm if anyone wants to tag along.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I wont be leaving till 4pm Friday. Stupid school.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I wont be leaving till 4pm Friday. Stupid school.


That blows!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> So leaving Thurs @ 6pm from Mass....work priorities delayed my departure by six hours  Will be in north Jersey around 9pm if anyone wants to tag along.


Greg, Vince, James & myself will all have cars going down at about that time. Stay in touch on the road. We're leaving Long Island between 7 and 8.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

doug see ya there 

h2o has been stressing me out ftl


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> doug see ya there
> 
> h2o has been stressing me out ftl



I just saw something shiny you own in Vince's garage... lookin' good man!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> I just saw something shiny you own in Vince's garage... lookin' good man!


hope it all works out well 

do you have a battery cover i can buy or borrow off you? lmk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I just saw something shiny you own in Vince's garage... lookin' good man!


I don't like secrets....:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Greg, Vince, James & myself will all have cars going down at about that time. Stay in touch on the road. We're leaving Long Island between 7 and 8.


You want to meet up at the Vince Lombardy rest stop?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> You want to meet up at the Vince Lombardy rest stop?


That's pretty far north - likely we will end up leaving over the Verizano or through NYC over the Williamsburg and using the Holland tunnel. I need to ask the guys what they prefer to do. We should definitely meet up on the road though- I'll let you know...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> That's pretty far north - likely we will end up leaving over the Verizano or through NYC over the Williamsburg and using the Holland tunnel. I need to ask the guys what they prefer to do. We should definitely meet up on the road though- I'll let you know...


Sounds good, I am heading down 87 from upstate NY. Will be trucking along at a good pace so I will prolly catch you guys somewhere on the road :laugh:

Scanner: Check
CB: Check
V1: Check
Iphone scanner: Check
Bail money: Check


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Sounds good, I am heading down 87 from upstate NY. Will be trucking along at a good pace so I will prolly catch you guys somewhere on the road :laugh:
> 
> Scanner: Check
> CB: Check
> ...


All you need is ir cameras and you can try to beat the quickest time across the country


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

what time will u guys be arriving in OCMD?

i'll be driving in with the broke.status convoey leaving northampton pa friday morning around 9ish... we should be in OCMD by noon, or 1pm at the latest...

is any of u guys are chilling friday, shoot me a PM with your cell# or flag me down if i'm driving by. i'm in one of the cottages at the castle in the sand :beer:

otherwise see u bishes at the TT GTG :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> All you need is ir cameras and you can try to beat the quickest time across the country


Wont be in the TT tho


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Wont be in the TT tho


Lame haha
Jimmy i won't be down there till 8pm most likely then I'm going to start drinking right away


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be in OC,MD sometime Friday afternoon. I'm gonna be stuck in Baltimore for about 12 hours, since my flight lands at 1am, and I'm not getting picked up til around noon.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> since my flight lands at 1am, and I'm not getting picked up til around noon.


That sir, blows :thumbdown:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> That sir, blows :thumbdown:


The joys of having to work as much as I can tomorrow and then having to fly cross country. I'm taking one of the last flights leaving LA for Baltimore, so it's just what I gotta do. Figure I can find some good breakfast join in B'more or watch some movies/tv shows on my computer.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> The joys of having to work as much as I can tomorrow and then having to fly cross country. I'm taking one of the last flights leaving LA for Baltimore, so it's just what I gotta do. Figure I can find some good breakfast join in B'more or watch some movies/tv shows on my computer.



I have a friend Flying from Georiga to Salisbury, MD - maybe you could change your flight to that location since it's only 30 mins outside of Ocean City.



DeckManDubs said:


> Sounds good, I am heading down 87 from upstate NY. Will be trucking along at a good pace so I will prolly catch you guys somewhere on the road :laugh:


Noah- Greg said he'd call you. We're crashing with you guys Thursday night. Mentally prepare yourself now...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> I have a friend Flying from Georiga to Salisbury, MD - maybe you could change your flight to that location since it's only 30 mins outside of Ocean City.


I HATE not flying non-stop to my destination, and there's already one stop on my current flight. To get to Salisbury, there's at least 2 flights, but my friends are driving through Baltimore on their way to H20 and on their way back, so we decided on Baltimore. No big deal... after working every day til 2am the last two weeks (18+ hour days) it will be nice to sit around doing absolutely nothing, and resting up for a weekend of debauchery.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Aw yeah lol.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I have a friend Flying from Georiga to Salisbury, MD - maybe you could change your flight to that location since it's only 30 mins outside of Ocean City.
> 
> 
> 
> Noah- Greg said he'd call you. We're crashing with you guys Thursday night. Mentally prepare yourself now...


Oh God!....So much for sleep when we get down there. Party TIME!!!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

leaving the NYC with a bunch of other long islanders at 730 if anyone would care to tag along :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

SoloGLI said:


> and resting up for a weekend of debauchery.


that's the spirit :beer:

t minus 9 hours 'till departure... first stop Southampton PA for the annual h2o pre-party... then a 3.5 hour cruise Friday moring for my weekend of drunken asshattery :beer:

so stoked


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

1.8tipgls said:


> leaving the NYC with a bunch of other long islanders at 730 if anyone would care to tag along :thumbup:


I think were meeting at the Molly Pitcher rest stop on I-95 in NJ at an undecided time. Leaving LI at 7ish and the rest stop is about 2 hours away so between 9 and 9:30 I estimate.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> I think were meeting at the Molly Pitcher rest stop on I-95 in NJ at an undecided time. Leaving LI at 7ish and the rest stop is about 2 hours away so between 9 and 9:30 I estimate.


well ull be passing right by my house, im exit 27 off the lie, we leaving around 730 going thru the city so lmk if u wanna join us


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ill be leaving friday at around 6-7am from nyc. If anyones on the road at that time let me know.  maybe we'll link up!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

1.8tipgls said:


> well ull be passing right by my house, im exit 27 off the lie, we leaving around 730 going thru the city so lmk if u wanna join us


sent you a PM with my #



bklnstunt718 said:


> ill be leaving friday at around 6-7am from nyc. If anyones on the road at that time let me know.  maybe we'll link up!


Talk to Vince he's driving down with a few cars early Friday.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm undecided if I want to go, tires are shot and might not make the ride. I'd have to throw on the fat5s for the weekend...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I think were meeting at the Molly Pitcher rest stop on I-95 in NJ at an undecided time. Leaving LI at 7ish and the rest stop is about 2 hours away so between 9 and 9:30 I estimate.


See ya there


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it friday yet damn it:banghead::laugh:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> My buddy is bringing an extra car as a "*Support*/Luggage" car, and I might be able to use it, not sure yet.



Only when you own a TT do you need to bring a support vehicle with you :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jbrehm said:


> Only when you own a TT do you need to bring a support vehicle with you :thumbup:


Or a MKIII:laugh:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

It is a 3 hour drive for me from NOVA. I am thinking about going just for the discounts on Forge stuff and to try to get an awesome deal on some coil overs.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> Only when you own a TT do you need to bring a support vehicle with you :thumbup:





PLAYED TT said:


> Or a MKIII:laugh:


Leaving now!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Doug sleeping like a baby. Couple girly drinks will do that.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahaha. So what's this I hear about flood warnings? 3" of rain expected? Wtf I should bring a slip and slide


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Goodmorning

Saw a TT with tumors late last night on 95 south. Any Canadian guys out there?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=38.391687,-75.071016


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> Doug sleeping like a baby. Couple girly drinks will do that.


smirinoff ice and beer?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm here. I drove my buddys s4. I'm going to be selling stuff with a friend in the swap meet area. But I'm staying across from the big pecker. Hopefully we'll pack up early enough where I can make it to the meet.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish I was stationed in the east coast and I wish my TT build was done lol


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Goodmorning
> 
> Saw a TT with tumors late last night on 95 south. Any Canadian guys out there?
> 
> ...


I'm down already but my tt is tumorless 
already bumped into jaymo and waiting for james to let me
know where he's at

see u guys tomorrow


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I just got into town. I'm on 94th. I'll be out and about soon enough


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm at 67th on sunset islands condos. Anyone in this area?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What everybody up to today?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Heading to the gtg now


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Who else had a great time at our little gtg


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I did. I have a whole lot of pictures to sift through. Once I get around to that I'll post them up.


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

hey guys I'm Dale with the fahrenheit that showed up with James. it was good to meet you guys and know the TT scene is still chillin. I'm going to try to go through my pictures tomorrow and post some up!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Out of the almost 200 pictures that I took less then 10 turned out the way I liked:laugh:








Oh and now my car misfires 10x worse then before. Looks like new coil packs is next on the list:thumbdown:
It was nice to see everyone again and meet some cool people


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the shaved front bumper


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

no pics from the gtg?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I didnt take any because I was talking. Dale took some. I'll see if he can upload them


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

uploading them onto my flickr now. be posting them up in a few.


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

DSC_0202 by DMengel235, on Flickr

DSC_0199 by DMengel235, on Flickr

DSC_0197 by DMengel235, on Flickr

DSC_0196 by DMengel235, on Flickr

DSC_0195 by DMengel235, on Flickr

DSC_0194 by DMengel235, on Flickr

DSC_0193 by DMengel235, on Flickr

DSC_0191 by DMengel235, on Flickr


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

It was great getting to meet everyone. Seeing all those TT's in one parking lot made me want my TT there so badly. Good times :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So shall we start planning for h20 2011?


----------



## 225BigTurbo (Jul 13, 2011)

damn I missed this was kinda pissed... thought it was 7pm I was down there in the Desert Green TT on Coils


----------



## KaraTT (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for letting a mk2 TT show up. It was nice to meet a few of you. Wish it wasn't raining all the time, maybe I could have showed off the orange seats with the top down!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would have loved to see them


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

H2o has made it official that I miss my tt and a mk2 is definitely in my future. 


Sent from my white iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Moooooore pics guys!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> H2o has made it official that I miss my tt and a mk2 is definitely in my future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my white iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Hey not until I get one!:laugh:


andrewosky said:


> Moooooore pics guys!!


I wish I had more


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> So shall we start planning for h20 2011?


IN. For real this time haha. :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> So shall we start planning for h20 2011?


:laugh:

you drunk posting again? dont you mean 2012? 

good meeting the lot of you guys and gals down there

oh, an FYI... at the show, this was the winning order for Y class - MK1 TT

1 - bklnstunt718
2 - GoshGengstout
3 - trixx

can't wait for next year... :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha Jimmy I wasnt. That was an honest typo
Looks like All the winners were bagged. Congrats guys. 
And ben you better come. No excuses.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha Jimmy I wasnt. That was an honest typo
> Looks like All the winners were bagged. Congrats guys.
> And ben you better come. No excuses.


here's a teaser from monday... jaymo and i met up on our way out to snap a couple pics...










yup i'm lower


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh snap :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> here's a teaser from monday... jaymo and i met up on our way out to snap a couple pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice RS's. More info?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> And ben you better come. No excuses.


I shall have none next year.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh man, its a good thing I didn't bid on these wheels last week or else that car would have been cloned.

Correct me if I am wrong, but those look like 16" RS centers with new step lips/barrels to make them 18". Could be just the picture though.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

iamraymond said:


> Oh man, its a good thing I didn't bid on these wheels last week or else that car would have been cloned.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but those look like 16" RS centers with new step lips/barrels to make them 18". Could be just the picture though.


They were 17". It was the only TT I saw at the show, couldn't find anyone elses. I was really hoping to see bklnstnt and Gengstout's TT's but they didn't come to the GTG and the sheer # of cars was just overwhelming since we have nothing of this magnitude on the west coast.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Those look like 16's to me.. Look how huge that step up is


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

iamraymond said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but those look like 16" RS centers with new step lips/barrels to make them 18". Could be just the picture though.



Yup 16" centers with parts to step them up to an 18" wheel.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

Doug is correct. I built these wheels for Dzemo (Jaymo). the wheel centers are from a 16" wheel, and we had custom bubble lips and barrels produced to step the wheel up to 18". The reason why we both chose to go this route, is that the proportions of the 16" center (12-7/16") is much more appealing to the eye then the 13" center imho. then powdercoat, polishing, refurbed bolts, new logos, etc. 18x9 and 18x10

I also designed and started producing the conical caps that he ran at the show. pm me if anyone is interested in more info as i designed, did all the cad work, and did a production run of these caps. cnc milled billet aluminum

heres a pic of one of the rear wheels and also of the caps




























pm or email me about the caps


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow... I guess being on bags makes them look small as hell on the car. My mistake.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I normally don't like the step up type 18" rs's but damn these are pretty. :beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

1badg35 said:


> Doug is correct. I built these wheels for Dzemo (Jaymo). the wheel centers are from a 16" wheel, and we had custom bubble lips and barrels produced to step the wheel up to 18". The reason why we both chose to go this route, is that the proportions of the 16" center (12-7/16") is much more appealing to the eye then the 13" center imho. then powdercoat, polishing, refurbed bolts, new logos, etc. 18x9 and 18x10
> 
> I also designed and started producing the conical caps that he ran at the show. pm me if anyone is interested in more info as i designed, did all the cad work, and did a production run of these caps. cnc milled billet aluminum
> 
> ...


Yeah,nice work!::thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

iamraymond said:


> Oh man, its a good thing I didn't bid on these wheels last week or else that car would have been cloned.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but those look like 16" RS centers with new step lips/barrels to make them 18". Could be just the picture though.


SICK!!!! 
yup they are 16 inch faces with 18inch lips, but the lips are different


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaymo I have to admit those are some of the cleanest set of Rs's I've seen. For some reason silver/polished, gold/polished and prima donna stand out to me:thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Jaymo I have to admit those are some of the cleanest set of Rs's I've seen. For some reason silver/polished, gold/polished and prima donna stand out to me:thumbup:



thanks man! 
it was nice seeing you! i love your color combo! awesome setup! sorry bout saturday night. i made a fool out of my self! drank way too much at secrets while hooking up with some married chick. SMH. karma kicked my ass in the morning! I threw up a crap load by mcdonalds dead end block on my way to the show sunday morning


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks man!
> it was nice seeing you! i love your color combo! awesome setup! sorry bout saturday night. i made a fool out of my self! drank way too much at secrets while hooking up with some married chick. SMH. karma kicked my ass in the morning! I threw up a crap load by mcdonalds dead end block on my way to the show sunday morning


You're Jaymo?? I was standing next to your car right as the judge started asking you questions. I wanted to talk to you but I didn't want to be that creepy guy just waiting around while you talked to the judge. Car looked sick in person.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks man!
> it was nice seeing you! i love your color combo! awesome setup! sorry bout saturday night. i made a fool out of my self! drank way too much at secrets while hooking up with some married chick. SMH. karma kicked my ass in the morning! I threw up a crap load by mcdonalds dead end block on my way to the show sunday morning


Haha it's all good I was drunk too and didn't really notice it that much. But hey it's OCMD. **** happens


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

heres a good shot i took of your car Jaymo at the show. lmk if you want the full res










Vince


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Had to share this


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> You're Jaymo?? I was standing next to your car right as the judge started asking you questions. I wanted to talk to you but I didn't want to be that creepy guy just waiting around while you talked to the judge. Car looked sick in person.


 DUDE! you sooo should of !


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> DUDE! you sooo should of !


 My bad... if I had realized that was your car I would have waited around. I had no idea you were getting the RS' and when I saw the stance, I was really impressed. I'm planning to go to SoWo next year, are you gonna make it down there?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> My bad... if I had realized that was your car I would have waited around. I had no idea you were getting the RS' and when I saw the stance, I was really impressed. I'm planning to go to SoWo next year, are you gonna make it down there?


 depending on finals in school


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> depending on finals in school


 Pick me up in pa on your way down! :laugh:


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally uploaded my H20 pics. Jimi's TT is hot fire.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Pick me up in pa on your way down! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Epic thread is epic.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Louie Bricants said:


> Finally uploaded my H20 pics. Jimi's TT is hot fire.


Link to pics?


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Neb said:


> Link to pics?


Ill post the rest for you. Only took 3


----------

